# Chinese Tractor near Shenzhen China



## damnyankie (Jan 2, 2008)

I took this photo of a Chinese Tractor near Shenzhen China. The farms near Shenzhen are one acre or less and I would often see the farmers in their fields doing a lot by hand. I saw several of these in the country side while I lived during the 8 months I lived there.
<a href="http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg262/damnyankie/?action=view&current=chinesetractor.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg262/damnyankie/chinesetractor.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

You gotta love human ingenuity! Looks like a sturdy little thing. Not exactly up to American standards of creature comfort but pretty useful. 

Thanks for sharing damnyankie.

Andy

P.S. Did you get your screen name when you where over there?


----------



## damnyankie (Jan 2, 2008)

*over there (in China)*

You could not ask for more friendly or helpful people than the Chinese. Forget everything you have heard about China as it is nothing as you have been lead to believe. 
I am a history buff and enjoy reading/studying about the American Civil War and World War II. Back in my younger days, I was a Civil War Reenactor (Union) and was often referred to as a damn yankee, especially when I would go to reenactments in the south. I remember marching in one parade in Lake City Florida with the Union Troops and having those nice old Southern ladies spit on me and call me a damned yankee. 
The war is not over in the south and I could tell you a couple of other stories related to being a yankee in the south but this is not the forum for this topic. 
Oddly enough, my great-grandfather was born in south western part of Georgia in 1832 and fought and died for the north.


----------

